# Whatsit #142



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, I know........ It's been a while.  But I gotta work to pay the bills and buy all the fun toys!





Be sure to check the list of previous Whatsits before guessing!


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 12, 2013)

A unicorn...


----------



## ronlane (Apr 12, 2013)

Stacked up aluminum pans?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Designer (Apr 13, 2013)

Spool of triplex wrapped in shrink-wrap?


----------



## O'Rork (Apr 13, 2013)

ashtray


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 13, 2013)

bellows


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 13, 2013)

Conduit.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 13, 2013)

air duct


----------



## kathyt (Apr 13, 2013)

candy wrapper


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thin metal type screen


----------



## sleist (Apr 13, 2013)

The second shot is a nice abstract.  No idea what the f it is tho.


----------



## Nervine (Apr 14, 2013)

Is it like the back of some light proof fabric? The stuff that is used with soft boxes?


----------



## sm4him (Apr 14, 2013)

YAY, another Whatsit!!!

Too bad that I cannot even begin to fathom what it might be.

I agree with sleist, though--that second shot of it is a rockin' abstract!!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 14, 2013)

I have to admit... even *I* was impressed when the image rolled off the focus stack assembly line.  I threw myself back in my chair and said, "Dayum!  I'm _really_ gonna mess with 'em with this one!"


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 14, 2013)

Nachos bell grande? :mrgreen:


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> Nachos bell grande? :mrgreen:



¡Yo Quiero Taco Bell!


----------



## squirrels (Apr 15, 2013)

Disposable lasagna pan?


----------



## sm4him (Apr 15, 2013)

squirrels said:


> Disposable lasagna pan?



That's exactly what it LOOKS like, right? Only most of the time, these things are smaller than a lasagna pan, by a boatload.  But maybe he DID take a picture of something that big, just to throw us. It worked.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 15, 2013)

foil


----------



## ronlane (Apr 15, 2013)

Shower curtain and rod.


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 15, 2013)

If disposable _lasagna_ pan didn't get it, I'm going to say _pie_ pan. #2 makes a really, really good abstract shot.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

squirrels said:


> Disposable lasagna pan?



OK, close enough!




gregtallica said:


> If disposable _lasagna_ pan didn't get it, I'm going to say _pie_ pan. #2 makes a really, really good abstract shot.



Dual winners, then!














This was a *43*-frame focus stack!  And yes, the chocolate ambrosia pie was *yummy*!




sm4him said:


> That's exactly what it LOOKS like, right? Only most of the time, these  things are smaller than a lasagna pan, by a boatload.  But maybe he DID  take a picture of something that big, just to throw us. It worked.



Notice I didn't call it an *Uber *Whatsit........


----------



## squirrels (Apr 15, 2013)

sm4him said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> > Disposable lasagna pan?
> ...



If you zoom in enough on a lasagna pan, maybe it still looks like..a lasagna pan? :lmao:

ETA: Drat! 

ETA: Oh wait, close enough?


----------



## ronlane (Apr 15, 2013)

Dang it, if I had only left the stacked up part off my first post.


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 15, 2013)

Getting this:



480sparky said:


>



From this:



480sparky said:


>



Is truly awesome. Looks like I need a macro lens. You have a talented eye, dude.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

gregtallica said:


> Is truly awesome. Looks like I need a macro lens. You have a talented eye, dude.



You'll need to learn to do focus stacks, though.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> > Disposable lasagna pan?
> ...



Hey, I said foil! Those pans are made from aluminum FOIL!!!! I win too. Right?


----------



## ronlane (Apr 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Stacked up aluminum pans?



Kathy, you can win if I can. This #3 on this thread.


----------



## squirrels (Apr 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Stacked up aluminum pans?
> ...



I'm okay with that.:cheers:


----------



## ronlane (Apr 15, 2013)

We all win, we all win. Group hug???????


----------



## squirrels (Apr 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> We all win, we all win. Group hug???????



Pie for everybody, right?
:smileys:


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> gregtallica said:
> 
> 
> > Is truly awesome. Looks like I need a macro lens. You have a talented eye, dude.
> ...



I see years of practice in my future.




Also, I'm happy to share my slice of pie with anyone who guessed. Participation trophies all around!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

ronlane said:


> We all win, we all win. Group hug???????


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought for sure it had to be a unicorn...


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> I thought for sure it had to be a unicorn...


----------

